

Ask HN: Cobra Insurance in MA - justwondering

If I were to quit my job, where I get family medical insurance, and join a startup where medical insurance is not provided, what are my options?  I live and work in MA.  Am I entitled to Cobra? (I understand I would have to pay the full price instead of my employer paying most of it).  If so, for how long?  Has anyone done this?
======
brudgers
I've used it before. It's not a big deal.

The FAQ is here: <http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/faqs/faq_consumer_cobra.HTML>

Since COBRA is Federal, I suspect that there's nothing special about MA.

IMO your post illustrates how national heath insurance could foster
entrepreneurship.

Loss of health insurance is one of the biggest (outsized) fears regarding
self-employment.

People will take a $15,000 salary hit more readily than accepting the idea of
unsubsidized insurance.

